#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  How Will 5G Network Impact IoT?

## Bhavya

IoT (Internet of Things) rapidly growing and expanding. The amount of connected devices is going to rise up from 700 million to 3.2 billion by 2023. While there are lots of factors contributing to this rise, the development of 5G network is one of the most important factors. 5G network impacts IoT in several ways like, increase data-transfer speeds, provide greater network reliability for IoT, etc. Do you guys have any idea how will 5G network impact IoT?

----------

